# Talquin Crappiefest update



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

We made it to Lake Talquin last Thursday in early afternoon. Had time to explore the lake a littleand longline a few jigs, but didn't do much. Friday morning the gang headed out and fished an area that had been producing a little, but no much. With lake water temp's so high crappie are scattered all over the place and not bunch up as they are in colder water. After a couple of hours I became ill with an existing stomach condition and my partner had to bring me to the hill where I spent the weekend. 
Saturday was a tough one. The day started out ok but before long but the wind came up to 12-15 mph and some boats took on a little water. Not a lot of fish were caught but it was not a complete washout. 
My planned week at Lake Seminole did not transpire and I'm back home in recovery mode.

One of our own on PFF, skiff_89jr, was surprised to learn he had been selected for the 2017 crappie.com calendar, April. His fish was caught at Lake Newman down near Gainesville while he was attending U of F.

If you care to see a few photos of the Saturday festivities and some of the specialized crappie boats here is a link. The most expensive was a $60,000 Lund.

http://http://s1207.photobucket.com/user/fishwalton/slideshow/Talquin%20110416/Talquin%20110516


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I need a new boat...... or I need to clean mine up.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Enjoyed the slide show. Hope you're feeling better.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

I guess they'll put anyone in the crappie.com calendar :clap:

It was a good time even though the wind was so rough on Saturday. Look forward to many more Slabfests in my future...

As always, nice speaking with you fishwalton. We will have to get after them crappie soon.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

skiff89_jr said:


> I guess they'll put anyone in the crappie.com calendar :clap:
> 
> QUOTE]
> Here's Skiffs calendar pic


----------



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

I love Talquin Lodge, stay there several times a year to fish for them slabs.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

bowdiddly said:


> I love Talquin Lodge, stay there several times a year to fish for them slabs.


Yep, great place. The cabins and motel rooms have recently been upgraded and decent TV is on the way. It still has an old fish camp feel. Great people running the place.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Try'n Hard said:


> I need a new boat...... or I need to clean mine up.


If I had my boat over there I would have to hide it behind the shed.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

If I cleaned up all the tackle in the bottom of mine - I'd have to buy a bigger tackle box


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

fishwalton said:


> Yep, great place. The cabins and motel rooms have recently been upgraded and decent TV is on the way. It still has an old fish camp feel. Great people running the place.


I saw they did renovations. What exactly did that entail? Just curious cause I took the old lady last year and she was not impressed. I need some evidence to butter her up for round 2 :thumbup:


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Try'n the real question is why you have that pic on your computer??? :whistling:


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

skiff89_jr said:


> Try'n the real question is why you have that pic on your computer??? :whistling:




I ain't queer but you gotta admit, that's a good lookin dude!


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

skiff89_jr said:


> I saw they did renovations. What exactly did that entail? Just curious cause I took the old lady last year and she was not impressed. I need some evidence to butter her up for round 2 :thumbup:


They have painted outside and inside, installed some carper, replaced porch and door screens, and in cabin#1 where we stayed it looked like new bed covers, mattresses , pillows, and some furniture. It's still old fashioned though. Water in cabin #1 was undrinkable.....down right awful sulfur taste. They need to do something about that big time. It's not as bad in some of the other cabins I have stayed in. 
Cheap TV's have been installed but reception is marginal. There is no wireless service except near the store and cabin 8. Saw several satellite antennas that appeared recently installed but not yet hooked up to motel and cabins.
This is a fish camp and not an upscale facility, but it's a great place to stay and meet folks. The owners have always been helpful to me with fishing tips and general good conversation. If I could afford it I would stay a month at a time. 
I'm not sure the upgrade would be enough to entice your spouse though. I did hear some comments from others on the lack of appearance and amenities, etc. 
You might check out Ingrams and Whippoorwill to see what they have to offer.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

fishwalton said:


> They have painted outside and inside, installed some carper, replaced porch and door screens, and in cabin#1 where we stayed it looked like new bed covers, mattresses , pillows, and some furniture. It's still old fashioned though. Water in cabin #1 was undrinkable.....down right awful sulfur taste. They need to do something about that big time. It's not as bad in some of the other cabins I have stayed in.
> Cheap TV's have been installed but reception is marginal. There is no wireless service except near the store and cabin 8. Saw several satellite antennas that appeared recently installed but not yet hooked up to motel and cabins.
> This is a fish camp and not an upscale facility, but it's a great place to stay and meet folks. The owners have always been helpful to me with fishing tips and general good conversation. If I could afford it I would stay a month at a time.
> I'm not sure the upgrade would be enough to entice your spouse though. I did hear some comments from others on the lack of appearance and amenities, etc.
> You might check out Ingrams and Whippoorwill to see what they have to offer.


I really like the atmosphere at LTL so I like to stay their over Ingrams. Nothing against Ingrams either. I'm not expecting the Hilton at a fishing camp but it does sound like they gave the rooms a face lift a little. Mom and Dad had reservations for there this weekend but cancelled due to cold front and high winds again.


----------

